# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  جلالة الملك : الانتخابات النيابية خطوة أولى نحو الحكومات البرلمانية

## معاذ ملحم

*الملك : الانتخابات النيابية خطوة أولى نحو الحكومات البرلمانية
*






جلالته يتحدث للوفد الأميركي (يوسف العلان)
*جلالته يبحث مع وفد أميركي علاقات التعاون وجهود السلام*

*عمان - بترا - التقى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس وفد أعضاء مجلس النواب الأميركي، الذي يرأسه النائبان توم برايس وباتريك ميهان.*
* واستعرض جلالته خلال اللقاء جهود الأردن لتحقيق الإصلاح الشامل، وعلاقات التعاون الأردنية الأميركية، والأوضاع الراهنة في المنطقة.*
*   وثمن جلالته دعم الكونغرس والإدارة الأميركية للبرامج الإصلاحية والتنموية التي تعمل المملكة على تنفيذها في جميع المجالات، مؤكدا جلالته أن الربيع العربي هيأ المناخ المناسب للأردن للمضي قدما في عملية الإصلاح الشامل.*
*ولفت جلالته خلال اللقاء إلى الخطوات التي تم اتخاذها لتسريع مسيرة الإصلاح، حيث شكلت التعديلات الدستورية نقطة البداية، وتبعها العديد من الإجراءات الناظمة للحياة السياسية.* 
*  وأشار جلالته إلى أن الانتخابات النيابية ستكون الخطوة الاولى نحو الحكومات البرلمانية وظهور تكتلات سياسية تمثل اليسار والوسط واليمين.*
*وجدد جلالته خلال اللقاء التأكيد على أن الأردن يعمل على تحقيق الإصلاح الشامل في جميع المجالات وفق رؤية إصلاحية تستشرف المستقبل وتسعى إلى تعزيز المشاركة الشعبية في عملية صنع القرار ومسيرة التطوير والتحديث الشاملة.*
*وأكد جلالته «أننا ماضون في عملية الإصلاح حتى تحقق أهدافها، خصوصا الإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي الذي يسعى الأردن من خلاله إلى معالجة تحديات الفقر والبطالة وتوفير فرص العمل وتحسين الظروف المعيشية للأردنيين وتأمين مستقبل أفضل لهم».*
*  وتطرق اللقاء إلى عدد من القضايا الإقليمية وتطورات الوضع في سورية، حيث أكد جلالة الملك أن الأردن يؤمن بضرورة إيجاد مخرج للأزمة السورية في إطار الإجماع العربي، ويدعم مهمة المبعوث الخاص للأمم المتحدة والجامعة العربية كوفي أنان في هذا الصدد، وبما يساعد على  تجنيب الشعب السوري المزيد من العنف وإراقة الدماء.*
*   وحول جهود السلام في المنطقة، أكد جلالته مسؤولية المجتمع الدولي في دفع العملية السلمية وحل الصراع الفلسطيني الإسرائيلي حلا عادلا وشاملا، وصولا إلى إقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة على حدود عام1967، والتي تعيش بأمن وسلام إلى جانب إسرائيل، مشددا جلالته على مركزية القضية الفلسطينية وأنها جوهر النزاع في المنطقة، خصوصا في هذه المرحلة التي تشهد العديد من التطورات السياسية في الشرق الاوسط.*
*   وأكد جلالته، خلال اللقاء الذي حضره وزير الخارجية ناصر جودة ومدير مكتب جلالة الملك عماد فاخوري والمستشار في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي عامر الحديدي والسفير الاميركي في عمان ستيوارت جونز، أهمية استمرار الولايات المتحدة في العمل على مساعدة الجانبين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي للعودة إلى طاولة المفاوضات، ومعالجة جميع قضايا الوضع النهائي، بما يلبي تطلعات الشعب الفلسطيني في نيل حقوقه المشروعة، وإقامة دولته المستقلة على ترابه الوطني.*
*   وثمن أعضاء وفد مجلس النواب الأميركي خلال اللقاء جهود الإصلاح التي يقودها جلالة الملك، ورؤية جلالته التي تراعي دوما تحقيق تطلعات الشعب الأردني في غد أفضل في مختلف المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مؤكدين الحرص على تمتين علاقات التعاون والشراكة الأميركية الأردنية بما يعود بالفائدة المشتركة على الجانبين.*
*وأشادوا بحكمة وقيادة جلالة الملك، والدور الأردني المحوري في المنطقة في مواجهة مختلف الأحداث والتطورات والتحديات وسبل التعامل معها، خصوصا ما يتصل بجهود إعادة الطرفين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي لطاولة المفاوضات، وإيجاد حل عادل ودائم للقضية الفلسطينية بما يضمن تعزيز الاستقرار في المنطقة وتحقيق السلام الشامل.*
*   وضم الوفد الأميركي النواب اندريه كارسون، وراندي هولتجرين، وستيف اوستريا، وستيف لاتوريت وعددا من المساعدين.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سيدنا كلامه واضح و اكيد الانتخابات خطوه اولى للاصلاحات والحكومات النيابيه .. ولتهدئه نفوس بعض الاردنيين 
..

ربي يحميك سيدي ابو حسين 

ويعطيك العافيه معاذ*

----------


## علاء سماره

إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد جلالة الملك بيتحدث على لسان كل اردني 
نريد الاصلاح ونريد مكافحة الفساد ونريد السلام 

وان شاء اله هالانتخابات تحقق طموح الشارع الاردني ... واعضاء اكفاء يمثلوا الوطن 



مشكور حبيبي معاذ

----------


## دموع الغصون

كما هو جلالة دائماً يهتم بمصلحة هذا الوطن وهذا الشعب و بمصلحة الجميع من دول عربية شقيقة و يدافع عن قضايا الأمة ، بالتأكيد مسيرة الإصلاح تحتاج إلى مجموعة من النقاط المنظمة الهادفة لنصل إلى نتائج حقيقية ملموسة.

مشكور " معاذ " على الخبر

----------

